# Lessons learned in communication security



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

This is an accurate but not technical article on communications security in the modern world. The political unrest in many parts of the world is building new tools for covert communication:

http://arstechnica.com/business/the...as-governments-snoop-activists-fight-back.ars


----------

